# DIY 3" ice auger



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

I just got to say my gang gets all fired up about catching smelt. Theres nothing wrong with us.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

We have a 2.5" being made for tournaments. It fits camera down hole and then freezes quickly. Were drilling 500+holes every day though and dont wanna make it easier for guys that do t wanna drill when fishing for big money.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I use a 4" - 8" adjustable. Suits all my needs.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

hypox said:


> I use a 4" - 8" adjustable. Suits all my needs.


I'd like to see that model.

Hole sizes, jeeeez, it can come into play sometimes. When pops started taking me ice fishing back in the 60s he/we used a breakdown 1/2 or 3/4" pipe spud that worked well until you went out on BB 1.5 miles with 3' of ice. But, most fishing was done at Kent lake. Then we went to a 5" spoon auger which worked well for pannies and thicker ice. It also worked OK for general tipups unless Moby was around. But, I used to see a number of peoples using a 4" auger which is a lot less effort for drilling holes especially if you are running and gunning and I didn't see much of a problem catching general pannies with it. But, I have caught pannies that I would think you might have a problem with it when the crappies became of pretty decent size. There ain't no way you are going to pull a 19" crappie through a 4" hole. For specific perchin, I don't see the need for anything larger.

Then when I started going on my own I went with the 6" auger which is I would consider the average size for general all around purposes. But, with thick ice pike, walleye, and lakers it is a finicky minimum IMO. Which is why I acquired a Husky gas powered 10", umph umph umph about 30 years ago. It is the original StrikeMaster before the one guy supposedly stole the company from the originator. But, running and gunning with it and all the other crap that ice fishers got today from the ole just a bucket or DIY little plywood personal ice sled and foot travel is less to be desired. 

So, this brings me back to the original OP of a possible 4" powered drill for pannies, especailly perch. It seems to me that a possible idear might be a 4" Forstner bit with a weld or brazed extension for the battery drill. You might be able to drill plenty of holes with one even adding a spare battery to the mix. If you didn't find fish in all them holes I think it would be time to pack up and hit Kroger on the way home or if its Friday hit one of the local taverns for all you can eat walleye, perch, or cod fish fry and a couple of brewskis.


----------



## Dlh (Dec 22, 2016)

onebad800 said:


> Or else I’m gonna have to get a new Ion auger ?


Get a nimrod auger adapter and a good 18v drill like a Hilti or matabo drill & 2 batteries are all u need. It will drill more holes than u will want to move just keep batteries warm in coat pocket or bibs. I use a 8" Lazer & don't even use my 10" gas anymore


----------

